# Machine Polisher



## EdwardRW (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone recommend a good cheap machine polisher? By cheap i dont mean the 20 quid ones which you can buy in argos, but i dont want to pay anymore than about 50-60 quid as its something i wont use very often so dont see the need.

Unless its really worth it? what do you guys think?

Ill be using it with autoglym super resin polish for now, as thats what i got in my kit, any other recommendations on these for future use would be good too


----------



## electric_cooper (Jan 20, 2013)

General consensus on the detailing forums seems to be that this is one the best "budget" machine polishers for beginners

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_519.html


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

The Kestrel Das 6 has earned its stripes but is way over your budget. Have you costed in buying pads and backing plates as these will add up.
I started with a crappy silverline da which I burnt out and then upgraded to a Macallister da form B&q which cost about £30 and was/is a great bit of kit. Cant remember the exact model and its stashed in the garage roof space now.
Sure there was an epic thread on here about alternative machine polishers but it may well have been on a forum that I use more often than this.


----------



## hamilton (May 10, 2012)

electric_cooper said:


> General consensus on the detailing forums seems to be that this is one the best "budget" machine polishers for beginners
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_519.html


I think that looks pretty good, quite cheap as well...


----------



## neiloid1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Not sure if you're still looking but I came across this and wondered if this would be a good starting point for someone new to polishers and polishing?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dynamo-Power-Pl ... 47JW8SPQC8

Cheers, Neil.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,
As its your first step into auto polishing make sure you deffinately buy a DA (dual action) polishing machine. You will be less likely to cause any damage to your paint.
With regards to budget, it makes sense to buy the best you can afford. Cheap is false economy because once you start seeing the great results that can be obtained and time saved when waxing, you will end up wanting better kit.

Have a good look on Detailing World forum, loads of good advise on there.


----------

